# Sega Genesis USB Controller



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

*Sega Genesis USB Controller for Mac*

Hi, does anyone know anywhere that sells Genesis USB controllers? I've seen some adapters, but they seem to only work with a PC. I have seen NES ones, but not Genesis. Thanks.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

your could always rig your own up.. just buy a USB cable and do the work inside the Controller and whalla!!!

it's worked formost people iv talked to!!


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Any clue how to DYI? Maybe a guide or something?


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

http://www.joystiq.com/entry/7817137582525561/

thats the closest i could find, good luck!!


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Ah jeeze, ain't my cup of tea. I'll just buy the NES one from that site. Only $26 bucks, guess it ain't that bad.


----------

